# Yesterday's hunt



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Was yote hunting with a freind, and we found this lion track in the desert, decided to "try him on".4 inches of wet snow, and the track was fresh. Marked the rig on "GPS",and tore out on the track. Nine miles later, we had crawled thru piles of rocks,and stomped a bunch of sage brush. Not a monster, but his first lion, and after that far, I was glad he shot it.
Here he is with his cat.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow... I bet that was something else for him! Did he shoot it out of a tree or..... ?

When you pickup a track like that, what are the next steps you take?

Would love to better understand it all.


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow I think that would be the best challenge for me is to track hunt and shoot a lion like that. Nice cat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Just when you find a "hot" track, bail out, mark the rig on GPS, and plan on wearing out your boots. It's a low percentage deal, I've tried it many times, and only got it done a few times.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Whoa, amazing! Gorgeous cat- Congrats. Sorry if this was already said but what rifle was used to take him down?*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

We finally found him, just because he was restin in a juniper. The cat was shot with a .223, that I built a few years ago. It was a 55gr Hrnady V-Max.
Thats not my first choice for calling, or tracking lions, but like I said, we were hunting yotes, and thats the rifle he had handy.


----------

